# Batchaufruf aus HTML Seite fkt. nicht



## dinga (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 ich hoffe Ihr werdet eine schöne Weihnachtszeit haben, jedoch steht über mir ein Schleier der Nichtsahnung. Ich möchte einfach nur in einer HTML Seite, durch ein Pull Down Menü eine Batch Datei aufrufen, die dann DOS startet und seine Arbeit erledigt.
 Ich habe es so schon probiert ohne Pull Down Menü ( Was mir aber lieber wäre ):
 <input type="button" onclick="window.open('export/eingabe/400/400mhpt.bat')"value="TEST"> jedoch es passiert nichts. Es öffnet sich im Browser ein neues Fenster mit dem Inhalt der BATCH Datei- jedoch die Batch wird nciht ausgeführt.
 Hat jemand eine zündende IDEE

 Ich wünsch Euch alles Gute und ein frohes Fest
 Dinga


----------



## xxenon (21. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem wird wohl sein, dass dein Browser die Datei für eine Textdatei hält.

[EDIT]
Hab das jetzt noch mal überprüft. Mozilla erkennt den Dateityp offensichtlich als Stapelverarbeitungsdatei, wenn man ihn z.B. mit PHP zum Download zwingt.
Er bietet jedoch nicht an, die Datei direkt zu öffnen.

Ich vermute mal, es handelt sich dabei um eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung, könnte aber auch andere Gründe haben.

Im Internet Explorer jedenfalls hat man die Möglichkeit, die Datei auszuführen (man bekommt jedoch immer einen Speicherdialog).

Wenn du eine Lösung für eine geschlossene Gruppe oder für eine CD realisieren willst, könntest du dich also einfach auf den Internet Explorer beschränken.
Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt gerade auch keinen anderen Zweck vorstellen, denn ich würde nicht wollen, dass irgendeine Webseite auf meinem Rechner Batchdateien ausführt, und diese Meinung teilen sicher viele Leute.


MfG. xxenon
[/EDIT]


----------



## dinga (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
 herzlichen Dank für Deine Auführungen, im IE habe ich es auch versucht jedoch startet das batch ganz kurz ( aufflackern ) und dann ist wieder Stille. Es Führt den Batch nicht aus.
 Hast Du da noch ne Ahnung, woarn das liegt?

 Herzlichen Dank


----------



## dinga (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

 zum Hintergrundwissen villelicht noch, ich habe an die 70 Batch Dateien und möchte die ben nicht aus der schwarzen Konsole (dos) heruas aufrufen, sondern möchte es etwas bunter haben und eben mit Schaltflächen oder Menü oder so etwas. Villeicht gibt es da auch etwas anderes, was ich da nehemn kann, ich bin nicht unbedingt auf Browser beschränkt. War eben nur eine erste Idee von mir.

 Gibt es da eventuell Lösungen?
 Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## xxenon (21. Dezember 2004)

Hm...

Also bei mir funktioniert's im IE.


Du kannst ja z.B. einen Windowsordner anlegen, wo du Verknüpfungen auf die Batch-Dateien erstellst. Dann kannst du schöne farbige Symbole verwenden und evtl. Unterordner für eine bessere Gliederung machen.


MfG. xxenon


----------



## dinga (22. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen,

 das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich 70 ICONS auf dem Desktop zu liegen habe, ist das so richtig? Wäre aber m.E. nach etwas viel. ich habe irgendwie einen Fehler gemacht bei der zuordnung der Ordner und den Dateiendungen (Windows Explorer-> extras->Ordneroptionen->Dateitypen. Da habe ich dann eine neue angelegt mit namens BATCH und irgendwo, dass dieser Dateityp immer mit cmd starten soll und somit startet meine Batch nicht mehr sondern wird nur geöffnet mit der CMD.exe. Hast du einen TIP wie ich das wieder abstellen kann und das es dann fuktioniert wenn ich auf Batch klicke er auch die Batch ausführt?

 Herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Dezember 2004)

Wenn der IE eine bat-Datei ausführen würde, hattest du ein mächtiges Sicherheitsproblem



> Villeicht gibt es da auch etwas anderes, was ich da nehemn kann


..jo, MSHTA.... benenne deine *.html um in *.hta... sie wird dann mit einem anderen Programm  geöffnet, welches keine Sicherheitseinschränkungen hat.
Dort  öffne die *.bat-Dateien mittels der *run*-Methode des *Shell-ActiveXObject*.


----------



## dinga (22. Dezember 2004)

<Dort  öffne die *.bat-Dateien mittels der *run*-Methode des *Shell-ActiveXObject*.>

 Hört sich eigendlich gar nicht schlecht an, nur muss ich sagen, dass mir die Problematik Shell.. nicht geläufig ist. kannst du mir helfen

 Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Dezember 2004)

Packe folgenden Script-Block in den <head>:

```
<script type="text/JScript">
<!--
shell=new ActiveXObject('WScript.Shell');
//-->
</script>
```
...damit wird das besagte Shell-Objekt "initialisiert".

der Aufruf der Dateien erfolgt per:

```
onclick='shell.run("\"pfad/zur/batch.bat\"")'
```
...beachte dabei die diversen Anführungszeichen... die müssen unbedingt so sein(für den Fall, dass der Pfad Leerzeichen enthält).

Zu deinem Problem mit cmd.exe... da sollte es reichen, wenn du den von dir angelegten Eintrag für Batch-Dateien wieder löschst.


----------



## dinga (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 ich hoffe Du hatest ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
 Die problematik cmd ist imemr noch da. der Eintrag BAT ist nicht mehr vorhanden und wird auch immer wieder gelöscht beim Neustart. 

 Hast du vilelicht noch eine andere Idee
 Besten Dank


----------

